# Anyone not going to watch the Lance/Oprah interview?



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't say I' m anticipating the "Oprah Event." 

I wonder, why bother? Why give ear? 

I see this is as a carefully calculated, and tightly orchestrated maneuver. Does Lance ever do or say anything that is not spin? Sure, he may "confess," but they (whoever they are) say that the best predictor of future behavior, is past behavior. If true, then how would a "confession" to what we already know, be anything other than a desire on Lance's part to make lemonade out of his lemons? 

Again, why bother watching? Entertainment value? 

I enjoyed his TdF years. I really did. I _don't_ enjoy that he eff'd a lot of people on the way, and I don't think that type of personality feels one iota of remorse for doing so. Not even on the Oprah show. It's just business, dontcha know.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm not planning my day to watch or anything but not going to not watch if it's on and I happen to be watching tv at that moment. With that said if it looks like a tightly orchestrated maneuver I'll probably flip over to Diner Drive Ins and Dives...


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I will watch it.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

I can always read it in the news the next day. Why waste a good hour of your life when you can go to a search engine front page and read the synopsis in less than 3 min?

Not gonna support either drama queen.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I've never watched an entire Oprah show ever, I'm not in her target audience, and now I live in a seriously conflicting timezone and I don't own a TV in any case. I'll get it off youtube or some other such source at a more convenient time. I daresay the folks here at the Lance Hating forum will provide me with enough talking points.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not going to watch, for the reasons you've stated. I think his tweets under the yellow jerseys show his real attitude. It's clear his pr folks are trying to inundated us with their message. All the leaks about how he choked up talking to Livestrong. 

Yeah, whatever. Apologize on Oprah first before making a full
Apology to people. Real sincere there pal.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

It appears the Lance's true colors are emerging, and they are colors which are pathetic, self centered, and egotistical at best. His motivation for the 'confession', I'm sure, will be completely lacking in any and all sincerity or humility at all. It's sole purpose will be no different than that which propelled Lance to cheat and lie his way to the top for so many years; the power and the money. Those are the things that weigh heaviest on the narciccist's soul, not the sense of guilt and wrongdoing that motivates normal humans to feel the need to tell the truth.

Screw the Oprah charade. I'll be watching New Girl.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't plan on watching it, however, I would love to watch is expressions and to hear the tone of his words and make an opinion on how much I believe. I'm thinking the same as OldEndicottHighway, I don't think he's sorry for what he did, just that he got caught and his world has fallen apart and he's only doing this because he's going to get something out of it.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

love4himies said:


> I don't plan on watching it, however, I would love to watch is expressions and to hear the tone of his words and make an opinion on how much I believe. I'm thinking the same as OldEndicottHighway, I don't think he's sorry for what he did, just that he got caught and his world has fallen apart and he's only doing this because he's going to get something out of it.



Agreed. I don't expect him to be genuine. I wont watch it.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

Oprah just announced the interview was so long and powerful...wait for it...she's going to break it up over two nights. It will now air Thursday and Friday.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm watching. I like watchin' sh!t like this go down.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

won't watch.

can't stand Oprah's braying.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Same as everybody else: I'm telling everybody I'm not going to watch it, and then I'm going to watch it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

texasnewb said:


> Oprah just announced the interview was so long and powerful...wait for it...she's going to break it up over two nights. It will now air Thursday and Friday.


I bet both LA's and Oprah's PR people are working overtime so each will get the most out of this.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

love4himies said:


> I bet both LA's and Oprah's PR people are working overtime so each will get the most out of this.


This /\. Oprah is desperate too. Starting her own cable network was a terrible move, this is her first shot at the spotlight in a while.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Hell yes I'm going to watch it. Already have the DVR set to record it. You can't comment on it unless you actually watch it.


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

I won't be watching. I'll be practicing shooting for anticipated biathlons but if I weren't doing that I would be riding the rollers and watching a non-LA DVD. 

For those who know the history of some of this stuff ... I will be watching afterwards to see what happens with Weisel and Steve Johnsom after all the finger pointing. Let them all rot.

Larry


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

It was "long" because they had to do so many takes to get it right.
It's "powerful" because saying that generates more buzz.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

My plan is to watch it up to the point that Lance utters "tested 500 times", "never tested positive", "everyone was doping", or "level playing field"

I would be much more entertained if "Race Radio" would do a live Twitter blog of the interview.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

eurosport has a live feed.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll probably record it and watch it. Or at least watch as much of it as I can. There aren't too many people I can't take, but I simply detest Oprah.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

PJay said:


> eurosport has a live feed.


How much will seeing Oprah further lower their opinion of Americans


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

of course i'm watching it. this is as much a part of the history of the doping era as any actual cycling event.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

I would watch it if I could stand Oprah.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

If I can watch it, I will.

Silly not to watch it, even if you feel it bolsters Oprah's sagging network and Lance's ego.

If you are truly interested in cycling - whatever Lance has to say, including what he chooses to omit, wil be instructive. Do I believe he will apologize - seems he will - however if he was truely sincere, he will roll over on every other drug cheat he knows about - including Johan and Dr. Ferrari - somehow I doubt he will do this. If he does "out" anybody, it will be his percieved enemies or small fish he couldn't give a damn about.

He is on Oprah afterall and his agenda is clear - he wishes to preserve what little remains of his empire by appealling to the heartstrings of the general population who don't understand the depth of his criminal activities and many of whom, based on that ignorance, believe that he is an American hero victimized by a "witch hunt". 

A confession on 60 Minutes or simulare hard-hitting news program would not work - they would immediatly point out the uncomfortable truths and Lance would clam up - hence Oprah. It's smart...and might even work for the majority. Lance is good at pulling the wool over people's eyes - I will definetly watch if I can to see how it all plays out.

Almost more interesting will be to watch the American sports press afterwards and see how they recieve the "confession" - here's one possible take:

Lance Armstrong's reported admission to Oprah Winfrey only proves he is a fraud, selfish and calculating - News | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

LostViking said:


> Almost more interesting will be to watch the American sports press afterwards and see how they recieve the "confession" -


I just wish the media would stop talking about "steroids". It's not really that complicated to explain his doping.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll be watching...if anything comes of this, it WILL start the process of leveling the playing field in pro-cycling. The media in which this interview is delivered is in material to me. I'm more interested in the message.

And for the record, I'm a LA supporter!


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

LostViking said:


> If I can watch it, I will.
> 
> Silly not to watch it, even if you feel it bolsters Oprah's sagging network and Lance's ego.
> 
> If you are truly interested in cycling - whatever Lance has to say, including what he chooses to omit, wil be instructive.


Not really. The only thing he has left is Livestrong and that will coninue to suffer if he doesn't get out of the spolight of disgust. Charities don't like associations like that. The only thing interesting is his strategy for diverting attention. I'm guessing his lawyers said take out the big dogs - Weisel, UCI, and maybe Bruyneel. He's already waaaaay bigger than any other riders so they won't count and he has no need for the other three. Outing them also puts their money in the pot for settlements related to his growing lawsuits. I don't think anyone but the naive think this is anything but a show orchestrated by his lawyers.

Larry


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

I've already set my DVR. I could easily just read the cycling sites afterwards and get the basics of the interview. However, sometimes things are lost or misunderstood when reading online. You miss all the subtleties and expressions when relying on text. I want to watch not only what he says, but how he says it.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh.. I'll see what people post up here, then probably check it on Youtube.. I think it's run it's course to be honest.

Ruined one of my favorite races, now I'm sure everyone is "cheating" in some way shape or form.

Ruined me racing, or wanting my kid to race, now that I've found even amature racers dope.

Confirmed my beleif that the media will take every opportunity to make a buck.

Yep, I'm over it.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've followed the whole flying circus to this point, so yeah, I'm going to watch. It's really not about him or his doping at this point--it's about the damage he's done to other people's careers and reputations in order to protect and enrich himself. I'll be interested to see how much awareness he attempts to display on that score, even if it's just to avoid further litigation from those parties.

Also, I imagine the US federal criminal case could be reopened based on this confession.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

AlanE said:


> You can't comment on it unless you actually watch it.


That goes against everything internet chat forums stand for. Not to mention the thousands of people around the world that spend their day commenting authoritatively to news articles on topics that they knew nothing about prior to reading said article. If you took away people’s rights to expound their beliefs to people they don’t know, people would have to start looking for better things to do with their time.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Lucky us...Oprah will stretch this out to not one but TWO broadcasts!

Oprah: Lance Armstrong admitted doping - News | FOX Sports on MSN

I'm setting the record buttons as soon as I get home!


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Lucky us...Oprah will stretch this out to not one but TWO broadcasts!
> 
> Oprah: Lance Armstrong admitted doping - News | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> I'm setting the record buttons as soon as I get home!


I saw something saying that it'll also be on Oprah.com if anyone dares venture in there. I warned you, don't blame me if you end up in some book club.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never watched Oprah and this is even less of a reason to start. Why bother? I bet that every thing said or question asked has been rehearsed and scripted by both sides attorneys for the past few weeks. Just another daytime soap opera going after a targeted audience trying to get tears and sympathy.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I'll watch, if only to see how many cliche'd shots of Austin I can spot. Capitol, Town Lake (er, Lady Bird Lake), UT Tower. Maybe some cheesy footage of Oprah and Lance riding bikes on the hike-and-bike trail. He'll probably take her on a tour of Mellow Johnny's, too. (which, by the way, I had my mom who lives in Austin send me a jersey from Bicycle Sport Shop in Austin just because I see way too much Mellow Johnny's gear here in D/FW)


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

texasnewb said:


> Oprah just announced the interview was so long and powerful...wait for it...she's going to break it up over two nights. It will now air Thursday and Friday.


You are the winner!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

If I can record it I will - that way I can fast forward thru commercials and other fluff.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

utube


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

I just hope he dances on the couch.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

I think that on Ellen later... Can't wait for the "Team Reunion" show on Jerry Springer!


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

LostViking said:


> If I can watch it, I will.
> 
> Silly not to watch it, even if you feel it bolsters Oprah's sagging network and Lance's ego.
> 
> ...


I don't think his willingness to name names is a good measure of his sincerity. He's generally been pretty willing to throw people to the wolves if it serves him.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I just wish the media would stop talking about "steroids". It's not really that complicated to explain his doping.


LOL! How true. New media thinks were a bunch of 5th grade graduates it seems.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

love4himies said:


> I don't plan on watching it, however, *I would love to watch is expressions and to hear the tone of his words and make an opinion on how much I believe.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see the famous Ted Bundy interview?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> love4himies said:
> 
> 
> > I don't plan on watching it, however, *I would love to watch is expressions and to hear the tone of his words and make an opinion on how much I believe.*
> ...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> I have never watched Oprah and this is even less of a reason to start. Why bother?* I bet that every thing said or question asked has been rehearsed and scripted by both sides attorneys for the past few weeks.* Just another daytime soap opera going after a targeted audience trying to get tears and sympathy.


And of equal significance, what was left on the editing-room floor. 

I don't believe liars. 

I don't wish LA harm or ill will, but a coming-out party on Oprah? It seems so disingenuous as to be, well, just like Lance: calculating. I have no doubt the man has been in a lot of pain, and has _some_ level of "remorse," and would change some of his choices (hell, I'd like a do-over myself on my own life), but...this Oprah-thing? Targeted audience, highly-controlled, edited by lawyers. 

Again, disingenuous. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

View attachment 273827

:lol:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

texasnewb said:


> View attachment 273827
> 
> :lol:



All of a sudden, "The Rodeo Song" popped into my head...

_"...Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
And it's allemande left and allemande right
Come on ya f*ckin' dummy get your right step right
Get off the stage ya god damn fool, y'know 

you piss me off, you f*ckin' jerk, you get on my nerves..."_


Hey, I didn't write those lyrics, I just cut and pasted them.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

love4himies said:


> OldEndicottHiway said:
> 
> 
> > No I haven't, I'll have to google that when I get home.
> ...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LostViking said:


> If I can watch it, I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent points you made (in bold, above). 

As to the link you provided, here's the quote that to me, stood out most: 

"_They all claimed that Armstrong was running a calculated, highly elaborate scam over doping, and about keeping his name clean. His self-defense, when it all came crashing down, was calculated, too.

Now, his admission is, too._"


----------



## zedXmick (Mar 2, 2008)

WATCH this garbage!!! no FECkin way.....didn't Lance say "once a liar always a liar" " can't trust what a liar says".....etc...etc...etc.... NOW when the BIGGEST LIAR of them all is suppose to speak.....watch this garbage??? NO WAY in hell will I watch.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

ratherBclimbing said:


> That goes against everything internet chat forums stand for. Not to mention the thousands of people around the world that spend their day commenting authoritatively to news articles on topics that they knew nothing about prior to reading said article. If you took away people’s rights to expound their beliefs to people they don’t know, people would have to start looking for better things to do with their time.


True Dat. Just look at how much discussion has been going on before the interview.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

Naw, won't watch. What's he going to say; "Sorry I doped and ruined a few careers while I made gagillions of dollars?" I already knew that, I pretty much believe what the Andreau's said.. What I am interested in though, will Oprah wait until day two of the interview (Friday) to get to the admission part, so that the statute of limitations for the Justice Department to weigh in on the whistle-blower lawsuit brought on by Landis expires? Always more intrigue!!


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I like how some pretend to not be interested and claim it's pointless or below them... and yet will probably watch it anyways, and eagerly read everything they can about it the next day. Why even bother with the whole denial routine?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

texasnewb said:


> View attachment 273827
> 
> :lol:


The ball to fess up :biggrin5:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I am going to watch Ograh...

View attachment 273836


and I have a fealing Lord Chamberlain will show up to confess his sins or lie some more, after all Skeksis are notorious hypocrites and liars.

View attachment 273837


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Cableguy said:


> I like how some pretend to not be interested and claim it's pointless or below them... and yet will probably watch it anyways, and eagerly read everything they can about it the next day. Why even bother with the whole denial routine?


It worked for Lance. Oh, wait...


----------



## jackdz (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how much Oprah paid LA to have this exclusive interview? Since he was bound to come clean soon, I'd bet he negotiated a $$ deal to her for the exclusive.....just saying


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ratherBclimbing said:


> That goes against everything internet chat forums stand for. Not to mention the thousands of people around the world that spend their day commenting authoritatively to news articles on topics that they knew nothing about prior to reading said article. If you took away people’s rights to expound their beliefs to people they don’t know, people would have to start looking for better things to do with their time.


Like making humus.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

If I will end up not watching , it will probably be more because of Oprah, than because of Armstrong.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

sir duke said:


> Like making humus.


Don't underestimate the healing power of a good bowl of organic free range humus.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

ratherBclimbing said:


> Don't underestimate the healing power of a good bowl of organic free range humus.


I'm about to make some right now. Lots of lemon juice , lots of garlic. Then later I'll go to work and sit real close to people I don't like. :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm watching... both shows.. Popcorn ready. (and maybe a barf bag)


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> love4himies said:
> 
> 
> > I don't plan on watching it, however, *I would love to watch is expressions and to hear the tone of his words and make an opinion on how much I believe.*
> ...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> love4himies said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall, it's about an hour long (it's been over twenty years since I've seen it).
> ...


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I was thinking that Oprah would do a puffball interview, but I think this will be a good one. On CBS This Morning she stated she really researched before this interview, reading the complete USADA report, David Walsh's books Seven Deadly Sins & L.A. Confidential, watched Tyler's interviews, 60 Minutes, etc. She had 112 prepared questions, hopefully including Walsh's and The Sunday Times' questions to ask. 
I am definitely going to watch this.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

Cableguy said:


> I like how some pretend to not be interested and claim it's pointless or below them... and yet will probably watch it anyways, and eagerly read everything they can about it the next day. Why even bother with the whole denial routine?


The reason I won't watch the Oprah Show is because even though he lied, ruined careers, and doped, I don't care. It did not affect me in the least. Everyone I know in the industry knew he along with all the other top riders were using PED's. If I was a pro rider who lost out to him or his cronies where it affected me or my friends/family, it might be different. I didn't like him as a rider because he is a jacktard, but because of what he was doing, he made a good villain for me to root against. Now he's gone and it's time to move along.

It would be like watching a special titled "Can You Believe It, The World Is Round." Well no sh!t.

For the most part, I don't find solace, enjoyment, or entertainment in other peoples public humiliation, misery, or despair, whether they have brought it on themselves or not. 

Instead I'm going to watch "Duck Dynasty", I love that show!!!!!


----------



## Samurider (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi!
I'm sadly really looking forward to it. I'm interested to see what happens to his rep over the next year or two. I bet he'll get sued a lot but I think generally most will surprisingly forgive him. Time will tell.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

to get an idea of the audience read the comments

Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - @OWNTV #Nextchapter


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I spent all day brewing some barley wine. Gonna need to spend twice as much time on the bike tomorrow. Y'all won't be seeing much of me. Sir Duke will be happy. I'll be happy on race day and the day that barley wine is ready in a year or two.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

burgrat said:


> I was thinking that Oprah would do a puffball interview, but I think this will be a good one. On CBS This Morning she stated she really researched before this interview, reading the complete USADA report, David Walsh's books Seven Deadly Sins & L.A. Confidential, watched Tyler's interviews, 60 Minutes, etc. She had 112 prepared questions, hopefully including Walsh's and The Sunday Times' questions to ask.
> I am definitely going to watch this.


I've read all that too...Jebus, I've been re-reading 'From Lance to Landis' every morning whilst on the crapper, and no-one's so much as bought me a steak! Should I be impressed that Oprah actually knows how to be a journalist? (Don't answer that...)


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I spent all day brewing some barley wine. Gonna need to spend twice as much time on the bike tomorrow. Y'all won't be seeing much of me. Sir Duke will be happy. I'll be happy on race day and the day that barley wine is ready in a year or two.


I won't be happy in the least. I'll be envious; we've just had heavy snow here and I can't ride. Seriously, mate, enjoy your ride.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

sir duke said:


> I've read all that too...Jebus, I've been re-reading 'From Lance to Landis' every morning whilst on the crapper, and no-one's so much as bought me a steak! Should I be impressed that Oprah actually knows how to be a journalist? (Don't answer that...)


I'm just saying that at least she will have some decent questions to ask him, if not the specific questions that Walsh proposed. These are the questions that pro cycling fans want asked, not that the general public will understand. I gives me the impression that she understands the vindictiveness and means to which Armstrong used to destroy people that challenged him. That is important. How she counters his answers remains to be seen. I think it will be good to see what he says and if he truly is forthcoming.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> I won't be happy in the least. I'll be envious; we've just had heavy snow here and I can't ride. Seriously, mate, enjoy your ride.


It'll be boring and indoors. Barley wine took much longer than expected. Gonna bottle a Belgian then spend a bunch of hours on the rollers.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

You brewing all grain?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ratherBclimbing said:


> You brewing all grain?


Partial mash. Can't say that I'll be going all grain due to time constraints, perhaps after I quit racing. Kinda glad it was only partial mash with a 1.09OG. Would have been an all day affair with all grain.

Also used Neo Britannia yeast. Normally I use Wyeast 1968 for barley wines and old ales. ...and milds, ESBs, some IPAs.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Partial mash. Can't say that I'll be going all grain due to time constraints, perhaps after I quit racing. Kinda glad it was only partial mash with a 1.09OG. Would have been an all day affair with all grain.
> 
> Also used Neo Britannia yeast. Normally I use Wyeast 1968 for barley wines and old ales. ...and milds, ESBs, some IPAs.


Right on. Brewing all grain is a time commitment for sure, but it can be a lot of fun - not that partial mashes aren't. But it was a lot of work, and a lot of mess. If I was to do it all again, having more finances now than in college, I'd probably give one of those RIMS systems a shot - if they still do that. And I'd keg; I sure don't miss bottling.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it may be interesting. Since it now appears that nearly everyone was doping on most teams, it will be interesting to get some insight (if possible) on both the past and what he sees as the future of the sport.

Further, I've never listened to input that somehow corrupted my hard drive. That is not to deny that some things are a waste of time / life. Differing input from a variety of sources is always preferable to listening only to that which we'd like to believe. 


OldEndicottHiway said:


> I can't say I' m anticipating the "Oprah Event."
> 
> I wonder, why bother? Why give ear?
> 
> ...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ratherBclimbing said:


> Right on. Brewing all grain is a time commitment for sure, but it can be a lot of fun - not that partial mashes aren't. But it was a lot of work, and a lot of mess. If I was to do it all again, having more finances now than in college, I'd probably give one of those RIMS systems a shot - if they still do that. And I'd keg; I sure don't miss bottling.


I keg from time to time. I have a lot of big flip top bottles and Rogue bottles, which usually means I'll only bottle about a case of normal bottles. I tend to stick with bottling when it involves 1.080+OG beers and something that'll need to condition for 6+ months. I'll keg lower gravity beers, especially if I'm planning on having a get together. 

I've been thinking I might go all grain with a 10 gallon system some day to get twice the beer in roughly the same amount of time. I've seen a few recipes where you could use different yeasts and dry hop to get 2 styles out of the same batch when you split and ferment as 5 gallons. 

If I could figure out a way to brew while riding, I'd be in business.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I won't be watching. He cheated, he lied, he intimidated others.....and he got caught. I don't need to hear his side of the story. I already know it. 

Just another A-hole who thinks protecting his own image is worth destroying countless others lives. People he knew were telling the truth. That is the most accurate definition of scumbag in my book. Sacrifice other people in a vane attempt to cover your own corruption. Simply deplorable, much worse than a common cheat.

I'll be watching the Barrett Jackson car auctions.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I will be watching simply because:
-- I thought I was a pretty good judge of truth telling
-- I believed him up until the USADA report
-- I will monitor my own reaction and determine if I've gotten any better at reading people
-- If I'm tempted to believe anything he says, it will demonstrate that further improvement of my personal lie detector skills is needed. 

For me, the whole thing will simply be a test of my own reactions. In my head, I am certain he feels no remorse and is only trying to find the best path forward with the goal of re-gaining idol status and massive income. I can't imagine he will say anything that brings his reputation back a single tiny click for me. I hope I've developed the necessary skills to see through the con in real time when done by a professional.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll be interested to see who he blames it all on. I'm guessing Bruyneel, the stern father figure Lance never had, whom he felt an overwhelming and uncontrollable urge to please. I'll also be interested to see how many other people he rats out and tries to bring down along with him. 

I'll be working and won't be able to watch it, at least on first run. maybe later. I'm sure I'll hear a lot about it either way.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

multirider said:


> I will be watching simply because:
> -- I thought I was a pretty good judge of truth telling
> -- I believed him up until the USADA report
> -- I will monitor my own reaction and determine if I've gotten any better at reading people
> ...



Excellent observations. 

I think most of us enjoyed the "spectacle" of his racing antics, knowing full well he was a cheat along with the rest of them. 

I think we also knew he was not a "nice" guy; however, I think most of us _didn't_ realize the magnitude of manipulation and corruption _off_ the playing field, as well as on. 

I may or may not watch the Oprah show. I will if I'm home, but I'm certainly not hanging on with baited breath.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't watch Oprah.... _unless it was to get a free car_. Although my mother loves her show(s).... I am not a fan.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

ratherBclimbing said:


> Don't underestimate the healing power of a good bowl of organic free range humus.


That's "organic, free-range _hummus," you two._ 

Mashed up, free-range Garbanzo beans deserve better, when used as pawns in holier-than-thou posts on the internet.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dave Cutter said:


> I wouldn't watch Oprah.... _unless it was to get a free car_. Although my mother loves her show(s).... I am not a fan.


In Oprah's defense, I've seen her do some very (painful for the interviewee) pointed interviews when she gets her journalist, game-face on. But don't ask me to name them. I'm no Oprah expert.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Does it seem odd that the OWN network is a joint venture between OW and Discovery Communications? Wasn't he wearing their jersey on the seventh stripped win? The advertising slots must be through the roof for them to made the decision to air the content over two nights. Probably their payoff to stay out of the suit since taxes are cheaper than lawyers. Foil hat in place and the DVR is set for both nights now...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> That's "organic, free-range _hummus," you two._
> 
> Mashed up, free-range Garbanzo beans deserve better, when used as pawns in holier-than-thou posts on the internet.


I get my chick peas out of a tin, same way I get my chicks..


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

multirider said:


> I will be watching simply because:
> -- I thought I was a pretty good judge of truth telling
> -- I believed him up until the USADA report
> -- I will monitor my own reaction and determine if I've gotten any better at reading people
> ...


I hope you will post your thoughts tomorrow, I'm very interested in hearing them.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> That's "organic, free-range _hummus," you two._
> 
> Mashed up, free-range Garbanzo beans deserve better, when used as pawns in holier-than-thou posts on the internet.


Do you feel better now?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be watching. But I have to admit that I will find listening to Oprah to be considerably more painful than listening to Lance. I can't stand that woman. (Don't like Lance either, but something about Oprah is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me)


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

It looks like Mark Cavendish won't be watching. He appears to have used his extensive repertoire of diplomatic skills when asked.


> Cyclist Mark Cavendish had an angry outburst today after being repeatedly asked his opinion about Lance Armstrong's 'doping confession' at an event in Ghent, Belgium.
> 
> Initially he addressed two questions posed, saying: "There's been reports that he's confessed to doping but I haven't seen any interviews yet, so until then I can't really comment".
> 
> ...



Cyclist Mark Cavendish's frustration boils over at Lance Armstrong questions - ITV News


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ha, all you guys that waste your time reading/posting on LA—almost to obsession, do you really expect anyone to believe you're not going to watch the interview, lol.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I know he has to be sorry - getting caught and all. His actions speak for themselves. I'm not tuning in - Time spent on anything involving Oprah is time I'll never get back.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Is LA buying guns from private dealers?


----------

